# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] Δεν παίζει ήχο στα ξαφνικά

## grepms

Έχω ένα dvd player F&U VDV-5320 με το οποίο ζήτημα είναι να έχω δει 2-3 dvd και λειτουργούσε άψογα αλλά ξαφνικά όταν μετά από καιρό πήγα να δω μία ταινία, ενώ έδειχνε εικόνα δεν έπαιζε ο ήχος! Κοίταξα τις ρυθμίσεις από το μενού του, δοκιμάσα αλλά δισκάκια dvd, άλλο καλώδιο hdmi, το σύνδεσα σε άλλη τηλεόραση, σύνδεσα ηχεία μέσω της coaxial υποδοχής που έχει, δοκιμάσα άλλο τροφοδοτικό(έχει εξωτερικό) με τις ίδιες προδιαγραφές αλλά τίποτα! Το άνοιξα να δω μήπως έχει σκάσει κάποιος πυκνωτής αλλά δεν είδα κάτι. Παρακάτω έβγαλα φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του σε περίπτωση που μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος.

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα. Δεν το γνωρίζω το μοντέλο αλλά η μεθοδολογία που ακολουθείται είναι λίγο πολύ η ίδια. Προσπάθησε να εντοπίσεις τη διαδρομή του ήχου, εντόπισε το ολοκληρωμένο ή τρανζίστορ που είναι υπεύθυνο για την ενίσχυση του ήχου και την έξοδο του προς το ηχείο και τσέκαρε ένα-ένα όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία. Αν έχεις και παλμογράφο ακόμα καλύτερα. Έλεγξε για βραχυκυκλώματα ή ψυχρές κολλήσεις επίσης.

----------


## grepms

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση. Θα το δω όμως από βδομάδα που θα συναντήσω έναν γνωστό μου ο οποίος κατέχει καλύτερα το "άθλημα".

----------


## chipakos-original

Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι μπήκες στο Menu του ήχου και κάτι απορύθμισες εκεί. Είναι δύσκολο να βγει βλάβη στον ήχο σε Dvd Player.

----------


## grepms

Έχω νεότερα αν και είναι πολύ περίεργα. Δοκίμασα το dvd σε μία τηλεόραση f&u και πάλι δεν είχε ήχο αλλά κάνοντας επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων λειτούργησε ο ήχος κανονικά! Παίρνω επιτόπου το dvd με το ίδιο hdmi καλώδιο και το δοκιμάζω σε 2 διαφορετικές θύρες hdmi της samsung τηλεόρασης που έχω και τίποτα πάλι από ήχο! Κάνω μερικές φορές επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων αλλά πάλι χωρίς αποτέλεσμα! Το ξαναπάω στην f&u τηλεόραση και παίζει κανονικά με ήχο!

Όσο για το menu του, δεν είχα πειράξει τίποτα μιας και στην ουσία εξαιρετικά σπάνια χρησιμοποιώ το dvd player. Όμως η διαφορά σε σχέση με την τελευταία φορά που το είχα δοκιμάσει και έπαιζε είναι ότι είχα τηλεόραση lg, μιας και την samsung την πήρα πολύ πρόσφατα.

----------


## manolo

Εφόσον παίζει κανονικά με την παλιά σου τηλεόραση, τότε είναι όλα ΟΚ με το DVD. Δες ρυθμίσεις στην καινούργια Samsung μήπως πρέπει να ορίσεις πρωτόκολλο ήχου, πηγή ήχου, κλπ.

----------


## grepms

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι κάποια ασυμβατότητα του dvd με την τηλεόραση γιατί το playstation 3 αναπαράγει κανονικά ήχο στην samsung, ενώ δεν θεωρώ τυχαίο και το γεγονός ότι χρειάστηκε επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων το dvd(χωρίς να έχω πειράξει κάτι στο μενού του) για να παίξει στην f&u.

----------


## nyannaco

Α έχεις ένα καλώδιο SCART κάνε μια δοκιμή. έτσι από περιέργεια. 
Αν θυμάμαι καλά έχω ξανακούσει για "δυστροπίες" των Samsung με τις εκδόσεις HDMI, τσέκαρε τί έκδοση έχει η TV και τί το DVD.

----------


## grepms

Δεν παίρνει scart το dvd, έχει μόνο hdmi.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Σωστά νομίζεις  ασυμβατότητα dvd με samsung 
2 λύσεις 
1. κάνεις αναβάθμιση την τηλεόραση αν υπάρχει 
2.κατεβάζεις version το καλώδιο hdmi απο v1.4 σε v1.3

----------


## grepms

Τα updates στην τηλεόραση έχουν γίνει όλα, με το πιο πρόσφατο να έχει βγει μέσα στον μήνα. Όταν λες να κατεβάσω version το hdmi τι εννοείς; να αλλάξω καλώδιο; γιατί αυτό που έχω πάνω 1.3 είναι.

----------

